# 2 Muzzy LE Elk tags!!!!!



## FishlakeElkHunter (Sep 11, 2007)

WHOOO HOOOOO

I just found out that my uncle drew a Monroe Muzzy tag........and his son drew a Fishlake Muzzy tag......... :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: 

My uncle only had 1 point! and my cousin only had 7 points!!!!!

Looks like some serious elk hunting going to happen this fall!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 8) 8)


----------

